# Snake repellent?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

King snakes eat them, as do hawks and owls. Insofar as a repellent? There are some products that claim to repel them, just google " copperhead snake repellent " for links.

DM

http://www.bugsaway.com/copperhead.htm seems to have a couple added ideas.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEZMctgaXNQ


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Someones sure to suggest Snake Away, the main ingredeant is Napthalene and there's very little of it in it, most is just fillers.
Now read a box of Moth Balls same ingredent but it's 95% and only $1.00 a box at the dollar store. 
I put them in a doubled up plastic bag and hit them with a hammer to turn it into powder.

A pro would lay out some 12" X 12" sticky traps.

Kill them as you find.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm w/ joe; a small gauge shotgun with very fine shot (like #9) should be kept handy, but obviously not loaded. Make sure everyone in the house knows how to safely use it. "The only good poisonous snake in my yard is a dead one." (Thankfully, we don't have any snakes in my present 'hood.) Sorry about unbalancing Nature and all.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

That's not a copperhead. It's an immature black rat snake.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Ah so. Rat snakes we keep.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ratherbefishin' said:


> That's not a copperhead. It's an immature black rat snake.


 
Thanks, saved me from typing that:laughing:


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep. After studying it a bit I found it was a copperhead. Good to know but still hate snakes.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

asbury park said:


> Yep. After studying it a bit I found it was a copperhead. Good to know but still hate snakes.


 
?:huh:?


----------



## asbury park (Dec 29, 2011)

chrisn said:


> ?:huh:?


oops. I meant to say "wasn't".


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, asbury, if that's your location as well as your user name, copperheads are a protected species in your state. So if you ever do tangle with one and come out on top, don't tell anyone.:wink: And if NJ really wants more of them, come on down, we'd be happy to give up a few of ours. Heck, we'll even throw in some moccasins....:laughing:


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Do a google search for something called "snake away" It's basically sulfur pellets.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

One of these( or a couple) would work


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Taurus Judge. Takes shotshell rounds. Its pretty much the perfect "snake gun". Easier to handle that a shotgun and easier to carry around the yard/property as well.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I have a little 38 revolver loaded with shotshells that stays in my pocket if I'm working in the yard. 
We killed _three_ on the back patio last summer.
What does your yard look like?
I'm working to get rid of any environment they may like. All the rock gardens and anyplace that collects leaves are going away or getting cleaned up.

This is (was) a copperhead.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

A buddy of mine bought a judge a while back, and it works well for snakes. As for my own method, does anyone else.... no... well... no, never mind. I'm won't ask if anyone else calls their wife over to identify and deal with snakes; that just wouldn't sound right.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

DexterII said:


> A buddy of mine bought a judge a while back, and it works well for snakes. As for my own method, does anyone else.... no... well... no, never mind. I'm won't ask if anyone else calls their wife over to identify and deal with snakes; that just wouldn't sound right.


"hunny git yer gun! Thar's a rattler' out there!"


----------



## wdhall (Apr 26, 2012)

Snake repellents just don't work. If your having a problem with them, the best snake control method is to just trap them with snake traps! Once you catch them, you can drizzle them with vegetable oil and the work themselves off! And please don't use moth balls. I have to laugh every time I come to a customers house and they have poured boxes of mothballs all around. It doesn't work... it just smells! Mothballs are for keeping moths from eating fabric and paper products. Go figure (mothballs = moth control) Snake repellents are like snake oil... I can sell you some if you'd like... It also cures skin rashes


----------

